

A Site Launch Checklist  - bmcleod
http://www.breccan.com/2011/08/website-launch-checklist.html

======
rglover
Always interesting to see how others approach a launch. This got me thinking,
though. Would it be useful/fun to crowd source launch checklists? Maybe
something where people could submit their list and then everyone votes items
up/down. I think it'd be cool to have a definitive list that was voted on by
hackers everywhere. Sort of a faux industry standard checklist.

~~~
pontifier
This is the basic premise behind a site I made a few months ago. a checklist
wiki where you can find a checklist that will probably include things you
hadn't thought of. It is up at todowiki.com. There are very few things there
right now, and wiki-spam is rampant, but I'm trying.

------
jpulgarin
Related: [http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/46716/what-
sh...](http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/46716/what-should-a-
developer-know-before-building-a-public-web-site)

------
MPiccinato
Anyone ever checkout LaunchList? <http://launchlist.net/>

Seems like it would be a great tool to keep track of these things.

------
keeran
Another check list posted a while back
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=485553>)

[http://www.boxuk.com/blog/the-ultimate-website-launch-
checkl...](http://www.boxuk.com/blog/the-ultimate-website-launch-checklist)

------
MartinCron
_Pages have Appropriate Meta Tags._

Serious question. Does this have any impact anymore?

~~~
MrHobbes
To answer you question directly, yes.

In a nutshell,

* The keywords meta tag is no longer used.

* The robots meta tag is extremely useful.

* The description tag _may_ be used to display along with a page's title.

* Neither description nor keywords meta tag have much impact for SEO.

Personally, I don't use the keyword meta tag and I may or may not use the
description meta tag.

Somewhere out there, there is a search engine that still uses keyword tags for
something significant, but I doubt that search engine is Bing (which now
powers itself and US/Canada Yahoo).

References:

[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/09/google-
do...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/09/google-does-not-use-
keywords-meta-tag.html)

[http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answe...](http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=79812)

[http://searchengineland.com/yahoo-search-no-longer-uses-
meta...](http://searchengineland.com/yahoo-search-no-longer-uses-meta-
keywords-tag-27303)

~~~
MartinCron
Thank you for the informed reply. I appreciate it.

------
vaksel
it also helps to do some basic SEO before you launch...you need to rank for
your own name so you don't lose out on word of mouth.

~~~
chetan51
How would you go about doing that?

------
dfc
"Penetration testing if necessary."

If necessary? Seriously? You are trying to tell me that you are not convinced
that someone who should do all of the other steps listed might not need to
worry about security?

~~~
boyter
If you just have a sales website its probably not high on your list of
priorities no. Same with anything that doesn't collect data (IE presentation
only) or an expensive paid for service with a long sales cycle.

In all of the above cases I would consider security while creating, but I
wouldn't do a lengthy pen test while trying to get the product out there. Of
course that's also dependent on your target audience.

~~~
dfc
You are your brand. If your homepage gets turned into a billboard for goat.cx
you are owned in more ways than one...

There is really no point in us discussing this further. We have dramatically
different assumptions on the importance of security and the value of a
company's image/reputation.

~~~
boyter
I didn't say it wasn't a priority, or that you should leave yourself open to
being totally owned, just that executing a pen test against your new website
is probably overkill in some situations.

